# Good Micro Plants?



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I have three of these jars (http://www.anchorhocking.com/prod_258_heritage_hill.html, not the largest but one each of the other three) I bought specifically for this purpose, and was wondering what plants would do well in them since they are so small? I will have gravel, a substrate divider, and abg mix on the bottom and they have lids (oh, and a 23w light over them). Ideas?

PS: These are NOT for any frogs, maybe a lady bug or one ant in the smallest one though


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't know about plants, but have a suggestion. Why waste the space? Throw some dwarf white or some giant orange isopods in there.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

But... it'll look like a sophisticated Martha Stewart style


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I recommend Baby Tears. It will get leggy if it doesn't have enough light, but the tiny leaves make it really cool. It can get nice and bushy with enough light and trimming. I bought mine at the local grocery store for $1.25, its a pretty common ground cover.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I vote Iso cultures too!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not saying not to do the plants. Be Martha Stewart...WITH BUGS!! Throwing some dwarf whites in will help keep it clean and smelling fresh. Plus, every now and then you can scoop out a tablespoon of ABG all fully loaded with Isopods to throw in your frog viv! Replace the dirt and put it back on your windowsill.
On second thought though, maybe not oranges as they can take a liking to a particular plant sometimes.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

pleurothallis microphylla and pleuro megalops
bulbophyllum tingabarinum


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Pluero megalops is sexy.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Mini sinningia, especially the smallest ones like pusilla and white sprite, high voltage would probably work well also. Mini violets are another option. The Violet Barn - Home of Rob's Violets and Kartuz Greenhouses: Gesneriads are good places for stuff like that. 

Some of the smaller Cryptanthus terrestrial broms might be good choices too and would add splashes of colored foliage. Mini begonias might also work as would some mini orchids.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

A highfive yes on the micro mini Sinningia, esp. Rio das Pedros, which will self-fertilize, seed and spread, so you'll keep getting tiny flowers.
And with constant humidity, the tiny leaved Begonia 'Lita' might work.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Ohhh you should be able to do mantids in the bigger jars! I would definitely see about getting some mini orchids or some jewel orchids. I saw that Martha, normally dont watch that show but was flipping through the channels and freaked out when I saw her doing them. I have been dieing to try one. Post pictures or even a video.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've had really good success with Anubias nana 'petite' and Hemianthus callicthroides in these types of closed jars.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Caldium humboldtii var. Marcel is a great one at around 5 inches tall. Just get it from an online source---apparently if they go dormant overwinter they can lose their dwarfism and revert to 'standard' caladium size.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Just watch that you don't overwater them in the containers, which is very easy to do and kill all the plants in them, esp. begonias and orchids. Substrate needs to be barely moistened in a jar like that, and more water doesn't necessarily need to be added often at all, maybe once every few months.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Agreed. With all of my jar terrariums, I use a mister to water. It gives a lot more control, so you can water enough to saturate without running the risk of waterlogging. These rest on tops seem to not create too perfect of a seal though, so their rate of drying is somewhat faster than containers with screw on lids ime.


----------

